# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Seriatopora aculeata

## Gil Miguel

Seriatopora aculeata

Foto da Sohal

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Gil  :Olá: 

Estava ou ainda esta ?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Julio


Não faço ideia a foto já tem algum tempo. Na altura chamou-me a atenção porque naõ me parecia em nada uma histryx ou uma caliendrum.

----------

